# New scales



## Radders (Oct 14, 2016)

having read about them on here, I decided to buy the Omron body composition scales to replace my 40 year old mechanical scales that were becoming increasingly temperamental.

I was quite pleased with the result, but it did get me thinking. Apparently I am roughly 30% fat and 30% muscle. So, my bones, skin, brain, heart, and other vital organs weigh about 4.5 stone. That's a lot less than I would have thought!

I was also pleased to learn that my visceral fat is on the low side, despite my waist measurement remaining stubbornly in the high risk over 32". Still not convinced that the scales can tell the difference between visceral and subcutaneous but never mind!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2016)

Ah! Another convert!  It has been interesting for me over the past year using these scales, since I stopped drinking alcohol. My body fat %-age has dropped from about 20% to around 11%, visceral fat from 7 to 3, so although this may not be entirely accurate I think it is reflected in my changing shape over the year (beer belly - begone!  )


----------



## Radders (Oct 15, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Ah! Another convert!  It has been interesting for me over the past year using these scales, since I stopped drinking alcohol. My body fat %-age has dropped from about 20% to around 11%, visceral fat from 7 to 3, so although this may not be entirely accurate I think it is reflected in my changing shape over the year (beer belly - begone!  )


Thank you for the recommendation, I would have been reluctant to part with quite as much dosh without it! Your numbers make me look like a porker but that's probably partly the gender difference.


----------

